# Using bedroom space



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Here's an attic conversion on a whole house remodel job I did a couple of months ago. 










This is the H/O's bedroom. At the other end of the room they decided to utilize a small corner and put it to good use.... Is that what I think it is..?












Yes it is - With just enough wall to 'hide your pride' :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Very European.
Whats on the woodwork?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

The wood is oak and I treated it with clear acrylic matt finish varnish.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice! That is a cool looking crapper!

Only thing I might have done differently would have been to try to put two of the large flowers in each of the upper corners to balance out the look a bit.

You still get :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Blimey  
I couldn't sit there having a pony while the missus was sitting in bed... and come to think of I have never ever heard my missus fart so that would be interesting.

I like the paper TU.
Also, your paste table, is that a HallsBeeline or a Harris. Or am I way off. I'm due for a new table and I want one that comes with a good recommendation. There aren't many good ones about. Mine is about 15yr old now.

Cheers.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Nice! That is a cool looking crapper!
> 
> Only thing I might have done differently would have been to try to put two of the large flowers in each of the upper corners to balance out the look a bit.
> 
> You still get :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Why thank you - That's gotta be a notch on the hanging brush coming from a seasoned hanger like you :thumbsup:

Edit: Ahh yes, I see your point about lowering the two flowers now.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> *Blimey*
> I couldn't sit there *having a pony* while the missus was sitting in bed...


The terminology here is cracking me up. I'm just waiting for some to be called a wanker. :laughing:



mistcoat said:


> I like the paper TU.
> Also, your paste table, is that a HallsBeeline or a Harris. Or am I way off. I'm due for a new table and I want one that comes with a good recommendation. There aren't many good ones about. Mine is about 15yr old now.
> 
> Cheers.


I've seen you guys use mostly fold-up tables. We use paste boards on top of trestles. The boards are made of Basswood which is pretty self-healing when you cut into it. Advance makes them.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I did play around with the pattern a bit and decided on the product you see because sticking the two flowers evenly at the top would have left two odd sides/combs as it wouldn't have been centered on the wall. It was a toss of a coin really...


I hear ya, it depends on the dimensions of the wall, and what you have to work with. :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Also, your paste table, is that a HallsBeeline or a Harris. Or am I way off. I'm due for a new table and I want one that comes with a good recommendation. There aren't many good ones about. Mine is about 15yr old now.
> 
> Cheers.


30 quid(ish) from B&Q mate. It's a good one for larger rooms but can be clumsy in small areas (does a good job on the car boot sales too :thumbsup. I like that one because it's easy to wipe down and doesn't matter if you leave it out in the rain lol. I've also got a large wooden paste table which cost me around 40 quid and a couple of bog-standard size tables that I use.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Ummm!!! You can't say [email protected]£r that's rude :whistling2: :innocent:

Not been on there yet, but do Advance ship to the UK?
TIA


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I've seen you guys use mostly fold-up tables. We use paste boards on top of trestles. The boards are made of Basswood which is pretty self-healing when you cut into it. Advance makes them.


The majority of the paper hung here is bog standard 21" (ish) wide so the fold up tables are pretty common. I did work in shopfitting for a few years and most of the work was hotels/night clubs etc. We hung a heck of a lot of 54"/72" stuff on those jobs and we did use boards/trestles for that.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> 30 quid(ish) from B&Q mate. It's a good one for larger rooms but can be clumsy in small areas (does a good job on the car boot sales too :thumbsup. I like that one because it's easy to wipe down and doesn't matter if you leave it out in the rain lol. I've also got a large wooden paste table which cost me around 40 quid and a couple of bog-standard size tables that I use.


Shall go and take a look, cheers.
My Dad got my one and his together, and since he is no longer with us I have two so thats why they have lasted so long. Think they were about £60-£70 each back then.
I like them because my paste machine sits nice and snug on them. Now the paste machine was a good buy :thumbsup:

You do a few few boot sales, eh!?
The tables are also good for BBQ's.:chef: :drink:

cheers TU


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Yeah the paste machine is great when you've got a load of lining to do! I bought one specifically for that and it fits nice and snug on that table. It only cost me about 15 quid iirc.

I've done one or two car boots over the years when we're having a clear out - The last one was a couple of years ago and made about £400 in 4 hours! I was left with the good stuff and the junk went like hot cakes lol.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Shall go and take a look, cheers.


Here ya go me old mucker A bluey less than I paid - Just a pony and it is a Harris :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Here ya go me old mucker A bluey less than I paid - Just a pony and it is a Harris :thumbsup:


Cheers geezer! Had a butchers, not a bad table for 'alf a bullseye :laughing:

The Brits are mad, mad I tell yer :whistling2:

Enough already :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I keep trying to get the Google Translate to work here but it just keeps freezing up :blink:

I think I'll go back and read Kona's post. I could understand that better.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> I keep trying to get the Google Translate to work here but it just keeps freezing up :blink:
> 
> I think I'll go back and read Kona's post. I could understand that better.



Cast yer mince pies over this lot mate


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i want to drink beer with these guys.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

high fibre said:


> i want to drink beer with these guys.


I'll second that. :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

high fibre said:


> i want to drink beer with these guys.





ProWallGuy said:


> I'll second that. :thumbsup:


Well thanks Gents, but myself and TU are frightfully posh in the real world, ain't we geezer?
But we wouldn't mind going on a bender with you two chavvies, that'd be blinding!!!
Get our best clobber on and all that.

Cushty :thumbsup:

Laters.

:whistling2:





 
Hope the link works.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> But we wouldn't mind going on a bender with you


I might not be okay with that:blink:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

It'd be top notch to go on a bender (hey there's 2 meanings to that here - one is gender bender and the other is have a skinfull of bevvy lol) n get some swill down the old neck :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> It'd be top notch to go on a bender (hey there's 2 meanings to that here - one is gender bender and the other is have a skinfull of bevvy lol) n get some swill down the old neck :thumbsup:


Oooh TU, most certainly not the bender where "*you bat for the other team*" or "*lick the stamp on the other side*" 

Think this post is going off tangent somewhat and all because of your Khazi picture :laughing:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys need to type slower ! Its hard to follow along with the UK Sland Dictionary.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You limey's are a hoot. I wish my old RC friend Jim Archer (Norwich, Norfolk) were still living so I could get some new quotes from him about lighting up a *** and other choice idioms. 

BTW, Pete, I can't believe the pattern followed the eaves line so perfectly, the balancing is perfect - but I too woulda brought the top flowers down a smidge. 

I made my 6 foot table back in the early eighties - a folding box. 30" wide when set up, 15" folded. It can't fit in no boot, but we all drive vans or pick-ups. 

AND it doubles as a bar during parties.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> I wish my old RC friend Jim Archer (Norwich, Norfolk) were still living so I could get some new quotes from him about lighting up a *** and other choice idioms.]


Oh yeah - I was in Delaware a few years ago. Ran out of smokes and went into a small corner shop. I stood looking at all these strange varieties behind the counter for a few moments and the nice Chinese lady behind the counter asked if she could help me.

I asked her if she could recommend any good ****. Her face was a picture . Fortunatley there was an Australian guy in there who jogged my memory on the different meaning it has there - "hey cobber, you wanna watch who you ask that question to". 

Nice table Bill. Is it still standing? I prefer lightweight myself, unless I'm doing a heavy/wide vinyl. I used to do a lot of that stuff a few years ago in London and the south in hotels/clubs but mostly standard sized paper now in domestic environments so rarely get the call for any heavy duty/wide stuff.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

where can I get one of those toilets? Looks cool!!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> where can I get one of those toilets? Looks cool!!


I dunno where they got that one. They have some similar on eBay uk. I believe they're called egg pod toilets.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> I asked her if she could recommend any good ****. Her face was a picture .


TOO Funny ! :thumbup: I wish I coulda seen that one



> Nice table Bill. Is it still standing? I prefer lightweight myself, unless I'm doing a heavy/wide vinyl.


Yup, still in service, although I think I have refinished the top twice since that pix. I have plans to make a lighter one, but at my tender age, I wonder how many years I have left and would it be worth the effort.

Yesterday I wished I had a five footer. It was a small bath with just two Euro's on the second floor - up a narrow back stairs, narrow back hall, through one bedroom, through another narrow hall, two more turns, and set up in the Master bed room. All for six hours of work. I think I spent as much time moving in, setting up, tearing down, and moving out as I did hanging. A lighter shorter box would have been easier.

Hell, setting up on the driveway would have been easier - but it was 20° F (-6° C) when I arrived


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> Yesterday I wished I had a five footer. It was a small bath with just two Euro's on the second floor - up a narrow back stairs, narrow back hall, through one bedroom, through another narrow hall, two more turns, and set up in the Master bed room. All for six hours of work. I think I spent as much time moving in, setting up, tearing down, and moving out as I did hanging. A lighter shorter box would have been easier.
> 
> Hell, setting up on the driveway would have been easier - but it was 20° F (-6° C) when I arrived


I find that even the 5 footers can be too big to work around in some situations. I wish I had a quid for every time people have just shoved all of their furniture into the middle of the room and left just enough space to get a milk crate in to stand on to get around the walls. No room in the middle to stick a table up .

We can pick cheap fold up 5 footers cheap as chips here. The cheaper ones aren't very strong but they serve their purpose when you forget your table or yours breaks. Don't they sell these in the USA? If not then I would imagine there's a nice little market for them if you had a decent size workshop to pop some together.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> We can pick cheap fold up 5 footers cheap as chips here.


But by the Gods they are crap TU, ain't they 

I wouldn't trust a paste machine on one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pete,

there are five foot box tables made and sold over here:

http://www.paintstoreonline.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_main.html?p_catid=88

But I never liked manufactured tables. The reason I first built my table was I wanted one at a higher height than what was offered - better on my back. It ended up sturdier also. AND I enjoy building things. 

I am one of the few who favors a table over boards & trestles. One advantage of boards and trestles is having different sets of boards. I cut my eye teeth (and kilometers of paper) on my table. Old habits just don't die. 


Mist,

If the area was so small I needed a five footer, it would be too small to operate my machine. I pull my paper AWAY from the table, not over it. Again, a back thing. 

But those small jobs are usually 2 or 3 Euro's which do not make setting up and tearing down a machine worth while. So all a five footer would need to handle is pasting, splitting sheets, and maybe trimming selvedge.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> But by the Gods they are crap TU, ain't they
> 
> I wouldn't trust a paste machine on one.


Yeah you can't put any weight on those cheapies. They're okay in an emergency for a throw-away thing.



daArch said:


> Pete,
> 
> there are five foot box tables made and sold over here:
> 
> ...


I really wish somebody would make adjustable height legs on them. It's just another hazard that adds to the whole back strain feature of our line of work. Has anyone ever met a painter that's been doing the job a few years and doesn't suffer back problems?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> those small jobs are usually 2 or 3 Euro's


We aint changed to Euros yet (tf). We've still got the pound/quid/sterling/ but I think the mind control machine is working its way towards us accepting it soon though


----------



## jdmccann (Feb 23, 2009)

mistcoat said:


> Shall go and take a look, cheers.
> My Dad got my one and his together, and since he is no longer with us I have two so thats why they have lasted so long. Think they were about £60-£70 each back then.
> I like them because my paste machine sits nice and snug on them. Now the paste machine was a good buy :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
What paste machine do you use and where did you get it? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

daArch said:


> Mist,
> 
> If the area was so small I needed a five footer, it would be too small to operate my machine. I pull my paper AWAY from the table, not over it. Again, a back thing.
> 
> But those small jobs are usually 2 or 3 Euro's which do not make setting up and tearing down a machine worth while. So all a five footer would need to handle is pasting, splitting sheets, and maybe trimming selvedge.


I hear ya, daArch
Same as you, pull away from machine/table so we do need a bit of room.
More aggro than it would be worth to set up.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

jdmccann said:


> What paste machine do you use and where did you get it? If you don't mind me asking


That depends if you're from the UK or not Mr McCann, I'm guessing you are by your Surname.
I got mine from my local CDC (Crown Paints). Nearly £200... boo! hiss!
Try here sooo much cheaper 
I really only use mine for residential (where room size allows,,, daArch )


----------



## jdmccann (Feb 23, 2009)

mistcoat said:


> That depends if you're from the UK or not Mr McCann, I'm guessing you are by your Surname.
> I got mine from my local CDC (Crown Paints). Nearly £200... boo! hiss!
> Try here sooo much cheaper
> I really only use mine for residential (where room size allows,,, daArch )


 
Sorry only just checked back on this thread.

But yeah, from the UK. Derby to be precise. Please don't mention our footie team. Effin thrashed last night.

I shoulda known to check on Trade 1st. So you really recommend them do you? We, and I'm sure yourself, get plenty of lining jobs. Reckon it'd pay for itself on them. Also I got one of those tables myself. Impressed. Got the accessory pack too,which allows you to fit your roll of paper at the end which feeds onto the table and has a nice little cutter. Useful for quad rolls of lining, not so much with a paper you're only getting 3/4 drops out of. Just thinking how that could work with a paste machine too.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jdmccann said:


> Sorry only just checked back on this thread.
> 
> But yeah, from the UK. Derby to be precise. Please don't mention our footie team. Effin thrashed last night.
> 
> I shoulda known to check on Trade 1st. So you really recommend them do you? We, and I'm sure yourself, get plenty of lining jobs. Reckon it'd pay for itself on them. Also I got one of those tables myself. Impressed. Got the accessory pack too,which allows you to fit your roll of paper at the end which feeds onto the table and has a nice little cutter. Useful for quad rolls of lining, not so much with a paper you're only getting 3/4 drops out of. Just thinking how that could work with a paste machine too.


Derby eh? My home town is 15 minutes away (Nottingham) :thumbsup:

I got the accessory pack too but the stuff inside looked a bit flimsy so I've never used it. I'll maybe open it up and check it out again.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

jdmccann said:


> I shoulda known to check on Trade 1st. So you really recommend them do you? We, and I'm sure yourself, get plenty of lining jobs. Reckon it'd pay for itself on them.


Def worth the money Mr M. :thumbsup:
Great for lining, can cut your day in half with a paste machine.
Shop around tho' as prices vary so much,,, as you well know.

Won't mention no footie 

Keep Busy!


----------

